# S7-300 Carnage



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

I am thinking this 32 DI module was only a little overloaded.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Netree said:


> I am thinking this 32 DI module was only a little overloaded.


Either that or a good voltage surge from a lightning strike.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Last time I saw one like that, a hand had mistakenly hooked up the other pole of 120/240 single phase to a digital output card. Output on, smoke released, card worked no more!
:blink::laughing:


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

jmsmith said:


> Last time I saw one like that, a hand had mistakenly hooked up the other pole of 120/240 single phase to a digital output card. Output on, smoke released, card worked no more!
> :blink::laughing:




Ahhhh the magic smoke! Thats the soul of the card going to heaven!


----------



## Sawdust454 (Sep 26, 2008)

Since that is an input card, looks like the wrong voltage was applied to an input, it is very rare for an input card to fail.
Interesting tho


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

Correct; 120 volts was applied to the input from an junior maintainence person trying to jump some other functions. In this switch cabinet are both 24 volts and 120 volts circuits.

Should have bring marshmallows.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Netree said:


> Correct; 120 volts was applied to the input from an junior maintainence person trying to jump some other functions. In this switch cabinet are both 24 volts and 120 volts circuits.
> 
> Should have bring marshmallows.


And hot dogs with mustard........:laughing:


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

BTW, input, output... Doesn't really matter, all it takes is one bonehead move to ruin your day! Been there, done that more than I even care to remember!!!
:laughing:
Y'all have a good one!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

jmsmith said:


> Last time I saw one like that, *a hand* had mistakenly hooked up the other pole of 120/240 single phase to a digital output card. Output on, smoke released, card worked no more!
> :blink::laughing:


Bad hand... bad BAD hand! 

I have a bad hand like that. I have to punish it frequently.


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

Um.. I better not to ask. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

JRaef said:


> Bad hand... bad BAD hand!
> 
> I have a bad hand like that. I have to punish it frequently.


It wasn't me THAT TIME... But not that I haven't ever made a bonehead move like that myself! :laughing:


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> And hot dogs with mustard........:laughing:


Have you not seen hot dogs on "How it's made"?


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Netree said:


> Have you not seen hot dogs on "How it's made"?


Mmm, mmm good


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What is that card used for?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> What is that card used for?


Nothing, now.....:whistling2:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

True...


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

This was for digital input on a 12 block rod breakdown machine. Now it's keepsake of what not to do.


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

Score in final:

1 S7-300 CPU
2 32 DI cards
2 16 AI cards
1 16 AO card
12 Phoenix Contact level converters
11 4-20mA proximity sensors
8 proximity switches
4 Siemens MasterDrives input boards
35 24v lamps
6 24v relays


----------



## eutecticalloy (Dec 12, 2010)

ohmega said:


> Ahhhh the magic smoke! Thats the soul of the card going to heaven!


I was always told that if you catch all the smoke with in five seconds you can quickly put it back, no harm done. We call it the five second rule...


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

Netree said:


> Score in final:
> 
> 1 S7-300 CPU
> 2 32 DI cards
> ...


All these from one incorrect hookup to the input?


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

No. I think now he jumped to the 24V common in panel.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

JRaef said:


> Bad hand... bad BAD hand!
> 
> I have a bad hand like that. I have to punish it frequently.


_Someone_ was working on a fire alarm panel and had disconnected some field wiring from the board before relocating some devices.

When they connected the wiring to the board they mistakenly moved the four connections over one terminal. The Fire panel made a bad noise and some smoke drifted up.  They removed the wires, reset the panel, did a full test and it worked fine. 

Apparently that fire alarm panel had been equipped with extra smoke. :jester:

Edit



eutecticalloy said:


> I was always told that if you catch all the smoke with in five seconds you can quickly put it back, no harm done. We call it the five second rule...


Ahh, that must have been it for that fire panel as well.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Someone was working on a fire alarm panel and had disconnected some field wiring from the board before relocating some devices.
> 
> When they connected the wiring to the board they mistakenly moved the four connections over one terminal. The Fire panel made a bad noise and some smoke drifted up.  They removed the wires, reset the panel, did a full test and it worked fine.
> 
> ...


Naw... Just every now and then the gods of smoke are in your favor!!!
:laughing: :jester:
Someone must have been living right that day! Have a good one....


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Netree said:


> No. I think now he jumped to the 24V common in panel.


I would use swear words. People that saw it would talk about it later.

We use 120vac control power in most everything....


----------

